# Man made Reefs



## Tin Slayer (Jan 4, 2014)

As a Southern California fisherman, I am wondering who supports the man made/ artificial reef programs in Florida. In this region, we do have some artificial reefs that hold a lot of fish and good sport fish at times, but these reefs were created in the late 1970s and in the 1980s and there has not been any new ones added since. 

I have heard that Florida has a lot of artificial reefs and designed wrecks to reefs. What's the deal with this, who pays or supports these projects? I wish there could be more here in Southern California, especially with the closures we have now.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Artificial reef programs are run on a county by county basis for the most part. Sometimes counties will band together in support of getting a large ship sunk in an area that would benefit multiple places. 

There are several private (recreational if you will) groups that deploy smaller, personal artificial reefs for individual anglers and also some regional groups that will work on funding sources and resource/material allocation. 

Sometimes, if the reef is big enough, there will be funding through tourism marketing dollars - Florida plays on the fishing tourism a lot more than California.

I would look into your state/county regulations on private artificial reefs (probably not allowed) and try to go that route.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Here are a couple of resource:

FWC Artificial Reef Site
Escambia County Artificial Reef Site
Whackum


----------



## Tin Slayer (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the comeback. I know here in Ca we have the Ca Coast Commission and Fish and Game, but I think it's the extreme environmentalist and other interest groups that prevent further development of artificial reefs here, in addition to a lack of funding.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I think you will find its mostly a blockade by the green groups as opposed to funding. I'm sure the dive community would love to sink an aircraft carrier off Newport or La Jolla and there's plenty of private funding in those areas if you're looking for it. 

But fighting the enviros will be you big hurdle.


----------



## Tin Slayer (Jan 4, 2014)

JoeZ said:


> I think you will find its mostly a blockade by the green groups as opposed to funding. I'm sure the dive community would love to sink an aircraft carrier off Newport or La Jolla and there's plenty of private funding in those areas if you're looking for it.
> 
> But fighting the enviros will be you big hurdle.


You're probably right, a lot of greenies in CA. In fact, before The MLPA ( fishing closures) went into affect, many people in favor of the closures wanted to no human contact in the water off of Laguna Beach, crazy.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That's wild. I believe it though. Start with your Coast Commission and see what they say. 

The Army Corps of Engineers - not your state or local governments - will ultimately determine what is allowable to be reefed and what is not.


----------

